# اصنع سخانك الشمسي بنفسك Build Your Own Solar Heater



## د.محمد باشراحيل (5 يونيو 2009)

هذا الموضوع كتبته في قسم الهندسة الميكانيكية ​ 
ونظرا لإرتباطه ايضا بمجال الطاقة البديلة احببت إدراجه ضمن مواضيع هذا القسم ​ 
للفائدة وتبادل المعرفة وإكتساب الخبرات وتنمية المفاهيم وإثراء موضوع الطاقة الشمسية،​ 

ورابط الموضوع والمناقشات والمشاركات والروابط جميعها موجودة في هذا الرابط .





​ 
اصنع سخانك الشمسي بنفسك Build Your Own Solar Heater ​ 

ارجو ان ينال إستحسانكم 

سائلا المولى التوفيق للجميع.​



المرفق باللغة الإنجليزية ، إلا انني اشرت بشكل عام 
عن تصنيع المجمعات (اللواقط ) الشمسية في موضوع​ 
محطات الطاقة الحرارية الشمسية (solar thermal power plant) ‏​ 

للإستزادة من المعلومات الرجوع اليه. 
وسوف احاول جهدي ان اضيف معلومات باللغة العربية 
وايضا باللغة الإنجليزية. ​ 

والله الموفق.​


----------



## م.محمد الكردي (6 يونيو 2009)

بارك الله فيك د.محمد .... وين كنت متخبي الفترة الماضية ....

مواضيع قيمة جدا


----------



## د.محمد باشراحيل (6 يونيو 2009)

م.محمد الكردي قال:


> بارك الله فيك د.محمد .... وين كنت متخبي الفترة الماضية ....
> 
> مواضيع قيمة جدا


 

وبارك الله فيك مهندس محمد الكردي

اشكر لك مرورك وتعليقك.
جزاك الله خيرا.​


----------



## alsane (6 يونيو 2009)

جزاك الله خير يا دكتور


----------



## د.محمد باشراحيل (8 يونيو 2009)

alsane قال:


> جزاك الله خير يا دكتور


 
اشكر مرورك 
بارك الله فيك.


----------



## د.محمد باشراحيل (10 يونيو 2009)

*إقتصاديات السخان الشمسي ( مبدئية)*

هذه إضافة وضعتها كمشاركة في موضوع 
:6:مطلوب معلومات عن سخانات الطاقة الشمسية ،
بقسم الطاقة البديلة والمتجددة
___________________

من واقع خبرتي الشخصية فقد قمت بتجهيز منزلي بمدينة جدة والذي يشمل على:
ثمانية حمامات وعدد افراد العائلة 6 اشخاص . 
طبعا كانت السباكة مركزية لجميع الحمامات .
وعليك ان تقوم بالتمديدات من البداية ولكن يمكن ان تكون السباكة خارجية .
اشتريت سخان شمسي من شركة استرالية لها فرع ووكيل بمدينة جدة . 
سعة خزان السخان 300 لتر . ومساحة المجمعات الشمسية 2.5م مربع وعددها 2 . 
ثبتها فوق السطح وكانت متصلة بالخزان العلوي الرئيسي ويسري الماء بظاهرة الحمل الحراري اي ما يسمى ب (Natural Circulation) . 
طبعا يوجد نظام كهربائي للتسخين متصل بالسخان حال الغيوم والبرد ( Back up System- (built in). 
قيمة السخان 12000 ريال مع التركيب ، 
له الآن من بداية عام 1417هـ حتى تأريخ كتابة هذا الرد اي حوالي 14 سنة . 

فوائده :​
لم اقم بأي صيانة له ​
آمن ​
الماء نظيف ولايحمل إصفرار السخانات الكهربية والتي تظهر بعد سنة من الإستخدام .​

الأقتصاديات للمثال أعلاه.
توضيحية فقط
************************

بالنسبة لعدد الحمامات 8
سعر السخان 12000 ريال وبالدولار =$3200 
إذن سعر السخان للحمام الواحد =1500 ريال=$400 دولار
______________

تكلفة الكهرباء السنوية للسخان الكهربائي الواحد 
(القدرة 1500 وات سعة 40 لتر)
1.5 كيلوات * 5 هلللات * 12ساعة يوميا* 365 يوم =328.5 ريال
لمدة 14 سنة 
=14*328.5 =4599 ريال

لثمانية سخانات= 36792 ريال
قيمة السخانات الكهربائية = 8 * 200 ريال = 1600 ريال 
تبديل كل 5 سنوات
3*1600 = 4800
اذن تكلفة السخان الكهربائي مع مصاريف الكهرباء لمدة 14 سنة هي
4800+36792 =41592 ريال
__________________


تكلفة الخان الشمسي سعة 300 لتر = 12000
استهك كهربائي عند الحاجة =
6 كيلوات * 5 هلللات * 8ساعة يوميا* 180 يوم *14 سنة =6048 ريال
=18048 ريال

____________________

إذن يعتبر السخان الشمسي اوفر من السخان الكهربائي 
الفارق في الإستهلاك


41592 - 18048 = 23455 ريال سعودي.



************************​


----------



## د.محمد باشراحيل (12 يونيو 2009)

*رد على اسئلة المهندس The Sword*

اورد المهندس The Sword 
المشاركة الآتية في موضوع: ​ 
مطلوب معلومات عن سخانات الطاقة الشمسية ​ 
واحببت ان اضعها هنا في الموضوع المثبت عن السخان الشمسي 
والمشاركة هي:​ 
السلام عليكم​ 
الحقيقة هذه أول مشاركة لي
أشكرك جزيل الشكر أخي أبو سلطانه لطرحك هذا الموضوع الشيق
وأشكرك أخي الدكتور محمد باشرحيل على معلوماتك القيمه والأخوه المهندسين الآخرين صلاح وبقية الأخوه الكرام
وسؤالي للدكتور محمد 
هل يمكنك إعطائنا تصورا عاما عن هذه السخانات من حيث الآتي: تقديريا طبعا
1- كمية التوفير من ناحية استهلاك الطاقة الكهربائية؟
2- كمية التوفير في المال خلال 14 عاما الماضية وهل تم استرجاع المبلغ الذي صرف في تركيب هذا السخان من قمية الكهرباء التي تم توفيرها عند استخدام هذا السخان خصوصا وأن سعر التعرفة للكهرباء في المملكة العربية السعودية رخيص جدا مقارنة بدول مثل الأردن وسوريا؟
3- كم ساعة في اليوم تقريبا يعمل هذا السخان بدون الحاجة إلى الكهرباء؟
4- هل هذا النوع من السخانات يمكن أن يوفر من كمية صرف المياه خصوصا ونحن نشكو من توفر المياه خصوصا في جدة؟ فأنت تستخدم سخان بسعة 300 لتر ولديك 8 حمامات كما ذكرت ومطبخ واحد على حسب ظني ولنفرض اثنان فلو قمت بتركيب في كل حمام ومطبخ سخان بسعة 18لتر لوفرت مياها أكثر من السخان الواحد سعة 300 لتر لا أقول ذلك كانتقاد لك ولكن لبحث ما هي السعة المناسبة للسخان لمنزل به 6 أشخاص؟ 
5- وسؤالي الأخير السعر الذي تحدثت عنه 12000 ريال كان قبل 14 سنه فماهو السعر الحقيقي الآن؟
هل يمكنك اعطائي أي معلومات عن الشركة التي توفر هذه الخدمة بالسعوية أقصد الوكيل ولك مني جزيل الشكر.
آسف جدا على الإطالة وقد كنت اريد مراسلتك على الخاص ولكن أحببت أن يكون على العام لتعم الفائدة للجميع.​ 
تحياتي لك​ 
---------------------------------------------------------​ 


وقد قمت بالإجابة على بعض الأسئلة في المشاركة اعلاه وأستكمل بقية الأسئلة وأجوبتها فيما يلي :​ 


*الأخ الفاضل المهندس The Sword *

*أولا : اشكر اهتمامك وأسئلتك وأقدر كل ما ورد في مشاركتك ، بارك الله فيك وأثابك.*

*ثانيا: أرجو أن تكون الإجابات على الأسئلة موضحة في المثال الذي شرحته أعلاه، ، وللتوضيح بصورة اكثر اورد الآتي.*


*ثالثا: السؤال الرابع:*
*4. هل هذا النوع من السخانات يمكن أن يوفر من كمية صرف المياه خصوصاونحن نشكو من توفر المياه خصوصا في جدة؟ فأنت تستخدم سخان بسعة 300 لتر ولديك 8حمامات كما ذكرت ومطبخ واحد على حسب ظني ولنفرض اثنان فلو قمت بتركيب في كل حمامومطبخ سخان بسعة 18لتر لوفرت مياها أكثر من السخان الواحد سعة 300 لتر لا أقول ذلك كانتقاد لك ولكن لبحث ما هي السعة المناسبة للسخان لمنزل به 6 أشخاص؟*

*الجواب :*
*كما أوضحت فإن عدد الحمامات ثمانية (المطبخ موصول بشبكة احد الحمامات ) ،، فعليا فإن الحمامات المستخدمة ستة، كل حمام لشخص واحد فقط، وبالتالي فإن معدل الاستهلاك للماء والكهرباء منخفض.*

*(ملحوظة : يوجد كثير من الفلل الكبيرة والقصور والتي يكون فيها عدد الأفراد قليل نسبة لحجم المنزل وكبره) . ولا يهمك اخي الكريم فقلبي يسع لنقدك بمشيئة الله.*

*يمكن، طبعا وبكل راحة ، لعائلة مكونة من ستة أفراد السكن في شقة بخمسة غرف وصالتين وثلاث حمامات، إضافة إلى المطبخ وبالتالي فإن السخان المستخدم سيكون اقل سعة واستهلاكا للماء وللكهرباء. لقد ذكرت مثالا شخصيا واقعيا لإعطاء تصور عام وتوضيحي. بالنسبة لأشعة الشمس في المملكة فهي تكاد تكون متوفرة على مدار السنة، في معظم المناطق (ماعدا المدن الجبلية مثل أبها وخميس مشيط وبيشة والطائف فتقل الأيام نسبيا).*


*رابعا : السؤال الخامس*
*1.وسؤالي الأخير السعر الذي تحدثت عنه 12000 ريال كان قبل 14 سنه فماهو السعر الحقيقي الآن؟هل يمكنك إعطائي أي معلومات عن الشركة التي توفر هذه الخدمة بالسعوية أقصدالوكيل. *

*الجواب :*
*لم أتابع موضوع تغير وإختلاف الأسعار في الفترة السابقة إلا أنني اعتقد أن السعر قد انخفض عن ذي قبل وهذا موضح في موقع الشركة ادناه . كما أن أسعار المنتجات الصينية منخفضة .. ولا ننسى الجودة.*

*اسم الشركة الأسترالية BEASLEY ,SOLAR SYSTEM.. أنهى وكيلها التعامل معها بعد شرائي للسخان بحوالي النصف سنة ،، ولكن لم أواجه أي مشكلة منذ تركيبه. يمكن القول Maintenance Free .*

*الرابط يوضح موقع الشركة *​ 
*http://www.solazone.com.au/beasley.htm*​ 
*اما السخان الذي ركبته فهو *​ 

*Beasley Solar Close Coupled Systems*​ 
*سعة 330 لتر وسعره $3396 دولار أسترالي *​ 

*بسعر اليوم 12 يونيو 2009 *​ 
*3396* 0.8129=2760 دولار أمريكي=10352 ريال سعودي*​ 
*اكرر شكري وتقديري ، *
*بارك الله في الجميع.*​


----------



## engr.amin (20 يونيو 2009)

شكرا د باشراحيل على الجهود الملموسة في المنتدى بارك الله فيك


----------



## د.محمد باشراحيل (22 يونيو 2009)

engr.amin قال:


> شكرا د باشراحيل على الجهود الملموسة في المنتدى بارك الله فيك


 
شكرا مرورك مهندس امين 
اسأل المولى ان يجعلها خالصة لوجهه الكريم 
وان يثيبنا عليها في آخرته
وجزاك الله خيرا.​


----------



## مالك606 (1 يوليو 2009)

موضوع مفيد جداً وهام ولكن تكلفة السخان الشمسي هذه الأيام اصبحت اقل بكثير وهناك نماذج متعددة وذات مردود جيد جداً كالأنابيب المفرغة واللواقط المسطحة ذات السطح الموشوري والمواد الإنتقائية والمعزولة جيداً للتمكن من إعطاء مردودعالي جداً حتى في الأيام الغائمة واتوقع أنه في المستقبل القريب ستتطور هذه السخانات وستتمكن من الإستغناء عن المساعدة الكهربائية إنشاء لله


----------



## د.محمد باشراحيل (4 يوليو 2009)

مالك606 قال:


> موضوع مفيد جداً وهام ولكن تكلفة السخان الشمسي هذه الأيام اصبحت اقل بكثير وهناك نماذج متعددة وذات مردود جيد جداً كالأنابيب المفرغة واللواقط المسطحة ذات السطح الموشوري والمواد الإنتقائية والمعزولة جيداً للتمكن من إعطاء مردودعالي جداً حتى في الأيام الغائمة واتوقع أنه في المستقبل القريب ستتطور هذه السخانات وستتمكن من الإستغناء عن المساعدة الكهربائية إنشاء لله


 
أشكرك اخي المهندس مالك606 
على هذه المعلومات الخاصة بأنواع السخانات 
وتطورها والتقنيات الحديثة
التي ساهمت في خفض الأسعار 
ارفق لك رابطا عن السخانات الصينية واسعارها مع مختلف الأنواع
ارجو ان ينال رضاكم.
http://www.alibaba.com/countrysearch/CN-suppliers/Solar_Water_Heater.html

والله الموفق.​


----------



## sadeel (24 يوليو 2009)

اشكرك يا د. محمد والله انا كنت ادور كيف ممكن ان اًصنع سخان شمسي


----------



## د.محمد باشراحيل (25 يوليو 2009)

sadeel قال:


> اشكرك يا د. محمد والله انا كنت ادور كيف ممكن ان اًصنع سخان شمسي


 
اخي المهندس سديل 
ارجو ان تكون وجدت ما تريد 
بارك الله فيك.​


----------



## د.محمد باشراحيل (14 سبتمبر 2009)

ارفق كتاب 
The Integral Passive Solar Water Heater

ارجو ان يكون مفيدا.​


----------



## د.محمد باشراحيل (14 سبتمبر 2009)

*بقية الكتاب الجزء الرابع*

بقية الكتاب الجزء الرابع...........​


----------



## الساحر (14 سبتمبر 2009)

بارك الله فيك تسلم ..................بس انا عندي طلب انا محتاج القوانين التي توضع للسخانات من قبل الحكومة ...........علي سبيل المثال، الحكومة عندها قانون لتخفيض سعر السخانة ...........الخ
ارجو من عنده فكرة تزويدي بهده القوانين وتكون من عدة دول....................بارك الله فيك


----------



## د.محمد باشراحيل (7 أكتوبر 2009)

الساحر قال:


> بارك الله فيك تسلم ..................بس انا عندي طلب انا محتاج القوانين التي توضع للسخانات من قبل الحكومة ...........علي سبيل المثال، الحكومة عندها قانون لتخفيض سعر السخانة ...........الخ
> ارجو من عنده فكرة تزويدي بهده القوانين وتكون من عدة دول....................بارك الله فيك


 

الأخ المهندس الساحر 
اولا أعتذر عن التأخير في الرد
ثانيا لم يتسنى لي العثورعلى مثل هذه المعلومات.. 

إن توفقت في الحصول عليها .. ارجو إدراجه في الملتقى لكي تعم الفائدة..

وفقك الله.. وبارك في جهودك.. ​


----------



## فاتح مجد (17 أكتوبر 2009)

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
السيد الدكتور أيدك الله بالعلم لخير ما يأمر به الله


----------



## د.محمد باشراحيل (21 أكتوبر 2009)

فاتح مجد قال:


> بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
> السيد الدكتور أيدك الله بالعلم لخير ما يأمر به الله


 
السيد المهندس فاتح المجد
الله آمين وأثابك الله خيراً مما دعوت لي ..
ونفعنا وإياك بهذا العلم.​


----------



## moh.abed (3 نوفمبر 2009)

10x


----------



## د.محمد باشراحيل (11 نوفمبر 2009)

moh.abed قال:


> 10x


 
المهندس محمد عابد شكرا على المرور.​


----------



## مصطفي العزب 66 (19 نوفمبر 2009)

اعمل ببعض الاماكن التي مرتبطة بمياه التحلية ولدي بعض المشاكل في جميع انواع السخانات من ناحية اصفرار المياه معي انني جربت جميع انواع الاعمدة الماغنسيوم ولا فائدة والبعض يقولون ان ذلك بسبب الصدأ وأنا لا أرجح ذلك لانني اذا ذهبت الي محطة التحلية ونظرت داخل اي ماسورة استانلس او p v c اجد نفس الصفار بالماسورة وهذا دليل علي انه ليس صدأ فهل يكون ذلك زيادة نسبة الحديد بمياه البحر او ماهو السبب أرجو الافادة ولكم جزيل الشكر


----------



## د.محمد باشراحيل (20 نوفمبر 2009)

مصطفي العزب 66;1361887 قال:


> اعمل ببعض الاماكن التي مرتبطة بمياه التحلية ولدي بعض المشاكل في جميع انواع السخانات من ناحية اصفرار المياه معي انني جربت جميع انواع الاعمدة الماغنسيوم ولا فائدة والبعض يقولون ان ذلك بسبب الصدأ وأنا لا أرجح ذلك لانني اذا ذهبت الي محطة التحلية ونظرت داخل اي ماسورة استانلس او p v c اجد نفس الصفار بالماسورة وهذا دليل علي انه ليس صدأ فهل يكون ذلك زيادة نسبة الحديد بمياه البحر او ماهو السبب أرجو الافادة ولكم جزيل الشكر


 
الأخ م.مصطفى العزب 
انا في مدينة جدة .. والماء من محطة تحلية المياه المالحة من البحر الأحمر..
الماء من الخزان إلى الأرضى ( اسمنت مسلح).. طبعا يرفع للخزان العلوي..من الفيبرجلاس ..
وخزان السخان الشمسي متصل به.. ولم أعاني يوما .. من الصدأ .. او من إصفرار الماء .. 
على فترة 16 سنة.. كما انني أعبئ ماء للشرب احيانا مباشرة من خط التحلية .. واعمل به شاي .. 
ولدي صديق لديه محطة تعبئة ماء في الجوالين ..الماء الذي يستخدمه .. ماء آبار مالحة .. 
وافادني بان ماء التحلية .. ممتاز ..
ولدينا ثقة بأن ماء التحلية مباشرة منهم .. نظيف صحي..
ارى ان تسال أحد الفنيين او المتخصصين في محطة التحلية.. ​


----------



## مهندسة بدوية (30 نوفمبر 2009)

شكرا على مشاركتنا هذا الملف.


----------



## same7_hagras (30 نوفمبر 2009)

*thank youuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuu*

شكرا على مشاركتنا هذا الملف.


----------



## د.محمد باشراحيل (28 ديسمبر 2009)

مهندسة بدوية قال:


> شكرا على مشاركتنا هذا الملف.


 
العفو .. أختنا المهندسة البدوية ...........​


----------



## د.محمد باشراحيل (30 ديسمبر 2009)

الرابط به موضوع ممتاز عن طريقة تركيب او تصنيع 
مجمع شمسي .
http://www.scribd.com/doc/12363328/Construction-of-the-Zigzag-Solar-Water-Heater


----------



## هارون الرشيد (2 يناير 2010)

د.محمد باشراحيل قال:


> الرابط به موضوع ممتاز عن طريقة تركيب او تصنيع
> مجمع شمسي .
> http://www.scribd.com/doc/12363328/Construction-of-the-Zigzag-Solar-Water-Heater



مشكور اخي وجزاك الله الخير
ولمن يرغب بحفظ ملف الشرح على جهازه يمكنه ذلك من هنا:

http://www.fastonline.org/CD3WD_40/JF/JF_OTHER/BIG/zigzag.pdf


----------



## هارون الرشيد (2 يناير 2010)

ولمن يرغب مشاريع اخرى نوعة 
BIG :

http://www.fastonline.org/CD3WD_40/JF/JF_OTHER/BIG/

SMALL : 

http://www.fastonline.org/CD3WD_40/JF/JF_OTHER/SMALL/


----------



## د.محمد باشراحيل (13 يناير 2010)

هارون الرشيد قال:


> مشكور اخي وجزاك الله الخير
> ولمن يرغب بحفظ ملف الشرح على جهازه يمكنه ذلك من هنا:
> 
> http://www.fastonline.org/CD3WD_40/JF/JF_OTHER/BIG/zigzag.pdf


 

بارك الله فيك أخي م هارون على الرابط 
وتم تحميل الكتب ..
مشكور


----------



## د.محمد باشراحيل (30 أبريل 2010)

هارون الرشيد قال:


> ولمن يرغب مشاريع اخرى نوعة
> big :
> 
> http://www.fastonline.org/cd3wd_40/jf/jf_other/big/
> ...


 

الأخ المهندس هارون الرشيد 

أشكر لك مشاركاتك الهادفة .. واسلوبك المنطقي 
وتناولك للنقاط وسردها باسلوب متزن وفاعل . 
وشكرا على الروابط. 

وفقك الله وسددك.​


----------



## محمد عميرة (3 مايو 2010)

شكرا جدا


----------



## aloil (19 مايو 2010)

جزاك الله كل خير


----------



## م.بشار الراوي (12 يونيو 2010)

شكرا جزيلا دكتور على المعلومات القيمة جدا جدا


----------



## د.محمد باشراحيل (26 يوليو 2010)

محمد عميرة قال:


> شكرا جدا


 


aloil قال:


> جزاك الله كل خير


 

مشكورين على المرور .. 
وجزيتم الف خير.​


----------



## د.محمد باشراحيل (15 ديسمبر 2010)

م.بشار الراوي قال:


> شكرا جزيلا دكتور على المعلومات القيمة جدا جدا


 
ولك الشكر على مرورك 
مهندسنا الكريم بشار الراوي.​


----------



## Ahmed Hashem Ahmed (17 ديسمبر 2010)

مجهود رائع يا دكتور جزاك الله عنا خيراً


----------



## م محمد حمدى السيد (6 يناير 2011)

thanksssssssssss


----------



## المهندس خالدالحربي (17 أبريل 2011)

جزاك الله خير يا دكتور


----------



## عمر فيفا (12 أكتوبر 2011)

*جزاك الله خير

*


----------



## م باسل وردان (12 أكتوبر 2011)

بارك الله فيك
ويسلم هالادين


----------



## normane-116 (30 أكتوبر 2011)

هذه المشاركة ذات صلة بملتقى المهندسين العرب : http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/showthread.php?t=134474#ixzz1cDEELEf4

*تسلم على عطائك .

جاري التحميل والأطلاع مع الشكر الجزيل .

تقبل فائق الأحترام والتقدير .
*


----------

